
The early days of self-driving cars: The Grand Challenge (Podcast) - robertkrahn01
https://gimletmedia.com/episode/grand-challenge-season-6-episode-7/
======
robertkrahn01
Tells the story of "Sandstorm", Carnegie Mellon's self-driving Humvee and the
team behind it. See also [https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-
think/transportation/sel...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-
think/transportation/self-driving/cmu-solves-12-year-old-darpa-grand-
challenge-mystery)

